# Tomcat auf Linuxserver will nicht



## PhantomXXL (15. Mrz 2007)

Ich weis ist weniger ein Java Problem, aber hat mit Tomcat konfiguration zu tun und wüsste nicht wo es sonst hingehört :/

Also ich hab jetzt mein Servlet fertig, lokal funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei (Windoofkiste) wenn ich das ganze auf den Server geb geht gar nix. Tomcat ist drauf, das Beispielprogramm rennt da auch, er greift sogar auf die index.html meines programms zu über nen vhost auf den port. aber wehe ich versuch das servlet aufzurufen, das findet er nicht.

zu beachten:

%tomcatordner%/webapps/sltgjava/ ist der pfad im tomcat

der vhost geht auf

cms.salzburgerland.com/java/  und auch cms.salzburgerland.com/sltgjava/

er macht meine index (enthält nur ein " "  :roll: ) einwandfrei auf.. sofern ich den letzten / mitgeb. ansonsten krieg ich die meldung



> HTTP Status 404 - /sltgjava
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



genau das selbe wenn ich direkt darauf zugreifen will: www.salzburgerland.com:8081/sltgjava/
hier funktionieren aber die servlet beispiele einwandfrei


----------



## me.toString (15. Mrz 2007)

Als Erstes: Du solltest unbedingt die Beispielanwendung aus dem produktiven Tomcat rausnehmen ... unter URL http://www.salzburgerland.com:8081/ darf auf keinen Fall die Tomcatseite kommen !! Wenn z.B. ein Bug in der Beispielanwendung ist, ist ein Anderer gaaanz schnell auf deinem Server !

Zu deinem Problem ... was steht denn als Fehlermeldung in den Log-Files ?
Unter was läuft denn dein TOmcat? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem ... lokal lief alles wunderbar ... als es aber auf den produktiv-Server kam, ging nix mehr. Das lag bei mir daran, dass ich keine Einträge in der policy-Datei gemacht hab ... und somit durfte die Webanwendung überhaupt nichts. In meinen Log-Files stand irgendwas von Permission denied.


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## PhantomXXL (16. Mrz 2007)

naja die beispiel programme sind momentan das einzige woran ich erkenn das das ding rennt.. darum sind die noch drin

wo find ich die policy datei? rechte hab ich jetzt auf den tomcat gruppe umgestellt (auf dem zweiten server isses auch so, da gehts irgendwie) aber es is trotzdem so als wäre das verzeichnis nicht vorhanden


----------



## PhantomXXL (16. Mrz 2007)

PhantomXXL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HelloWorld
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: HelloWorld
> at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1340)
> at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1189)
> ...



hm, die .java ist da, aber sollte der nicht selbst compilieren?


----------



## PhantomXXL (16. Mrz 2007)

tomcat.log hat gesagt.:
			
		

> INFO: Installing web application at context path /sltgjava from URL file:/srv/www/tomcat5/base/webapps/sltgjava
> Mar 16, 2007 9:12:56 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectories
> SEVERE: Error deploying web application directory sltgjava
> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: HelloWorld (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
> ...


----------



## HaBaLeS (16. Mrz 2007)

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: HelloWorld (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0) 

Du lässt java5 kompilierten code auf  java1.4.2 oder niedriger laufen. Das wird nicht funktionieren


----------



## PhantomXXL (16. Mrz 2007)

hab jetzt die .class files nochmal gelöscht, aber wirklich geholfen hat es auch nicht, nun ist wieder nichts compiliert :/



> HTTP Status 404 - Servlet HelloWorld is not available
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## PhantomXXL (16. Mrz 2007)

ok das scheint wirklich das problem gewesen zu sein, hab jetzt lokal mit ner anderen version compiliert und direkt die class files raufgespielt, es funktioniret jetzt, aber sola uch nicht sinn der sache sein?

irgendwo ne einstelung vergessen fürs automatishce compilieren bei tomcat?


----------



## Caffè Latte (17. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

zum Autodeployment siehe hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.0-doc/config/host.html#Automatic Application Deployment


----------

